# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 v1.29.14. FRP remove for more MTK devices

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.29.14**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Dash L5 Lte (d0090ww)* (MT6735) *♦ Noblex N551* (MT6753) *♦ Asus X008dc* (MT6xxx) *♦ Azumi IRO A55 QL* (MT6xxx) *♦ Hisense F24* (MT6735) *♦ Sendtel Rocket* (MT6572) *♦ Vestel Venus E3* (MT6737) *♦ Hisense Infinity U965* (MT6580)*QCOM Tab:*Released *FRP Remove* feature for:*♦ Moto E5 Play Go Edition XT1920-15
♦ Moto E5 Play Go Edition XT1920-16
♦ Moto E5 Play Go Edition XT1920-18
♦ Moto E5 Play Go Edition XT1920-19
♦ Moto E5 XT1920DL
♦ Motorola One XT1941-5
♦ Motorola One XT1941-3
♦ Motorola P30 Play XT1941-2**MTK Tab:*Released *Remove FRP* feature using *SPFT method* for:*♦ Asus G500TG
♦ Asus T551TLC
♦ Asus Z300M
♦ Asus Z380M
♦ Asus ZC451TG
♦ Asus ZC500TG
♦ Asus ZC520TL
♦ Lenovo A1010A20
♦ Lenovo A2016a40
♦ Lenovo A2016b30
♦ Lenovo A2016b31
♦ Lenovo A6600A40
♦ Lenovo A6600D40
♦ Lenovo A7010A48
♦ Lenovo A7700
♦ Lenovo P1MA40
♦ Lenovo PB2-650M
♦ Lenovo PB2-670M
♦ Lenovo S1LA40
♦ Lenovo TB3-730F
♦ Lenovo TB3-850F
♦ Lenovo TB3-850M
♦ Lenovo TB3-X70F
♦ Lenovo TB3-X70L
♦ Micromax Canvas 1
♦ Micromax Q4260
♦ Micromax Q4261
♦ Micromax Q4310
♦ Micromax Q4311
♦ Micromax YU5011
♦ Micromax YU5012
♦ Panasonic P91
♦ Wiko V3953
♦ Wiko V3961
♦ Wiko V3971
♦ ZTE Blade A520
♦ ZTE Blade A601
♦ ZTE Blade A610
♦ ZTE Blade V6
♦ ZTE Blade X7
♦ ZTE Blade Z7* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

